# '04 Dodge 4.7 blown head gasket?



## Myassys Dragon (Jul 17, 2010)

Being told that I blew a head gasket. No lose of power, no oil in radiator and no coolant in oil. Very minor smoke out the tail pipe but only when first starting. I am loosing .5 gallon coolant per week. Do I pay $1600 to fix it, try using that Blue Devil or any head gasket sealant or get a second opinion? Certain some of you mechanics know more than I do. Truck is well taken care of with 89,000 miles and told valves looked good and block not warped.

Appreciate any help you can give.


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

check engine light, missing ?
you might want to look for a leak somewhere else
doesn't sound right, is there the smell of antifreeze from the exhaust ?
I've got an 05 4.7 myself and I am part of a dodge forum also


----------



## Myassys Dragon (Jul 17, 2010)

*4.7L Dodge*

light did come on about 2 months ago but nothing out of the ordinary happened. Could not smell anything but knew something was odd when I was losing water but no drip. It misses when I first start car and was slightly worse during the 2 weeks of cold, rougher start and bit more smoke than normal. Other than that once warmed up it runs as if nothing is wrong. Pulled my 21' pop up camper with bed full of gear at 75-80 mph from Lake Texana with no issues at all. Still getting between 350-400 miles per tank of gas. Don't want to blow the engine or make a bigger mess but also don't want to pay $1600 either.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

If you want to keep driving it for a while without tearing it down these tabs will work. I had a truck that developed an external head gasket water leak. I installed these tabs at around 100k and truck has a little over 250k on it now. They work pretty good. Use about 3 tabs for 16 qt cooling syatem. Most local box stores have them (Napa/O'Reilly) or can get them. http://paceperformance.com/i-513420...m-engines-other-gm-iron-aluminum-engines.html


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

was it smoke or steam ? when its cold out your going to have the visible exhaust but thats normal
How did the mechanic determine which head to pull ? 
the computer should notice a miss with water in the combustion signaling a cel. I would go to an auto parts place and use their scanner to determie if there is a miss and on what cylinder


----------



## CaptPb (Jan 26, 2005)

Address this very seriously. It is so common that it should be a recall by now. When I stop by my buddies shop and see a Dodge half ton in a stall, it's always a head gasket. 
Whatever you do, don't drive it until fixed. Catch it early and your ok, catch it late and then its bearings, bent rods,etc. I've seen a couple that the insides looked like a milk shake machine.


----------



## CaptPb (Jan 26, 2005)

There was another one yesterday. Milkshake motor until it locked up.


----------



## twoZJs (Jul 23, 2008)

(Quote; ".... Very minor smoke out the tail pipe but only when first starting. .....")

After start-up, one minute, go back and smell the exhaust steam to detect any coolant oder. Check the top of the oil dip rod for beads of moisture. 

Do visit the DodgeForum.com for more info. 
When you e-Mail 'TheCarDoctor" (skeeter on 700AM) include;
year, engine, miles, what you have done to it lately, or any events
has happen to the vehicle lately, thrown any codes, smells, strange noises.


----------



## Myassys Dragon (Jul 17, 2010)

*yep, she blew.....*

just following up for those that have been following this and may have a similiar issue. It was a blown gasket on #8. Thanks for all the feedback and tips. Been driving a car for the past few days and I'm a lost man!!!!!

Take care guys,


----------

